# Baby Wood Pigeon Please Help..Asapp!!



## sare08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi..
I saw how nice everyone seemed and was reading the baby wood pigeon stories...as i was walking with friends earlier on i came across two baby wood pigeons...one of which had sadly passed away due to the fall from his/her nest. We couldn't just leave the other one so we picked it up with a blanket and brought it home..were only giving it water with a syringe and water mixed with milk.
It also has a bad foot may be broken and cant really move around much, so we've tried our best not to keep moving it but i dont kno wat else to do.. People that have seen it say that it wont last through the night but we desperately hope it does, as we've became quite attached. Any help about food and helping it survive would be much appreciated please please help. He/she is also veryy coldd and we dont no what to do but keep it as warm as possible?!?!

Much love..x


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It'd be nice to get it up to 90 degrees F if possible. Can you post a picture of the bird so we can get a better idea of what stage it's at? Don't feed it any more milk as they don't digest that. You really need a UK member to help you as they're more experienced with woodies--I'll send out some PMs and emails.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome!

Can you just give us an idea of the size of the woodie and what his featherinh is like?

Has he pooped at all? If so, what are the poops like? (colour? consistency?

If it is feathered. does it have a white stripe on each wing?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And here's a picture album on Cynthia's albums that shows woodpigeons at various stages of development in case you're not able to post a picture but need to figure out about how old he is (click on the image):



Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As far as I remember, Wideawake is feeding her wood pigeons weetabix mixed with warm water out of a spoon and the woodie has taken to that very well.

Here are some other suitable foods:

Ready Brek, made up with water to a creamy consistency, you can add a little Farley's Rusks.

Chick Crumbs, left to soak in hot (not boiling) water for half and hour, liquidised and sieved. As the grow older you can dispense with te sieving but make sure than they are well soaked.

Soaked eggfood.

Try putting the warm food (39 degrees) into a disposable icing bag, cut a little slit in the bag and place Woody's beak in it, moving the bag gently backwards and forwards. He might start to feed himself. They won't eat if the food is too cold.

Wholemeal bread (at least a day old) soaked in water.

Dog biscuits soaked in water.

This is a recipe for older wood pigeons to be fed on that was developed by Karen (I think!) of London Wildcare:

wild bird seed
frozen peas
finely chopped apple
finely chopped peanuts
finely chopped fat balls
finely shredded greens
wholemeal bread crumbs

If you are going to release him don't handle them too much, they will be better off if they distrust humans.


----------



## sare08 (Aug 10, 2008)

*I'm Sorry To Say..x*

We think it was a she nd she has just passed away :'( it was horrible nd we'd grown attached. I guess we did our best but she was bleeding and we think she had an internal injury, however thank you so much for all of your help! Were incredibly grateful..
Much love..x


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm so sad for you! At least the little thing didn't have to pass away all alone. You must be very good-hearted people and there seem to be so few left in the world. Thanks for being there for her.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. I also lost one within two hours of getting it a couple of days ago. It is amazing what a strong attachment you form when you are trying to save a life...losing one never gets any easier. 

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry the little woodie didn't make it. Bless you for trying to help her and keeping her safe and warm. You're probably right that she had internal injuries.


----------



## sare08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks again so much for all the lovely comments...
It is really hard..i'm not really a bird person usually but i think thats changed a lot now..thank you all so much..u've made me feel a lot better about everything.
Much love..x


----------



## rachybaby (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I have a baby wood pidgeon and the photo albumn that was mentioned before i looked at it and it looks like its at the 7th stage.

its pretty hurt if you can help find my thread and leave a message - i have pictures there too.

Thankyou

Rachael


----------

